# Welfare Payment?



## gambitire (26 May 2008)

hi i applied for welfare allowance (JA) a few weeks ago,I'm just after reading about a backlog in payments?how long is this going to last?does it vary from area to area?...this is bad as i have no savings to rely on...what can i do?..if i have to wait for payment ill probably starve to death as i cant see myself getting any work in short term,theres nothing here...ive heard about the supplementary welfare allowance but im unsure about it...would i be turned away?...i'm really freaking out here....need help


----------



## liketoknow (26 May 2008)

try not to worry ,calm down.
supplementary welfare can be paid by a community welfare officer to someone who is awaiting another social welfare payment. my advice to you is get down to your local office as soon as possible and tell them your concerns .


----------



## ClubMan (26 May 2008)

gambitire said:


> hi i applied for welfare allowance (JA) a few weeks ago,I'm just after reading about a backlog in payments?how long is this going to last?does it vary from area to area?...this is bad as i have no savings to rely on...what can i do?..if i have to wait for payment ill probably starve to death as i cant see myself getting any work in short term,theres nothing here...ive heard about the supplementary welfare allowance but im unsure about it...would i be turned away?...i'm really freaking out here....need help


Contact your _Community Welfare Officer _to ask about the possibility of a _Supplementary Welfare Allowance _payment.

*Supplementary Welfare Allowance (SWA)

*_Post crossed with liketoknow's._


----------



## gambitire (26 May 2008)

i know what u mean about being calm and all that but im not....i cant see what im going to do...i feel sick in fact...


----------



## liketoknow (26 May 2008)

i understand how you feel , i was in that position not so long ago with two small children to feed. 
the cwo will not leave you high and dry. if you certainly qualify for the allowance you have applied for then you will surely get supplementary welfare to tide you over. 
there is light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## gambitire (26 May 2008)

thanks,im freaking b/c i basically haven't a bean....i should qualify but i was disallowed some time ago and i'm wondering does that impact decisions made or whatever....


----------



## eileen alana (26 May 2008)

liketoknow - What area are you in, I know a person in the limerick area who signed on last month and their payment came through after a week. Was there a valid reason why you were disqualified a while back?? Either way, you should definately go and make an immediate appointment with the CWO. Don't be panicking, it dosen't achieve anything.


----------



## gambitire (26 May 2008)

well they claimed i wasnt genuinely seeking employment...but that was crap...i appealed but it was disallowed?


----------



## liketoknow (26 May 2008)

eileen alana said:


> liketoknow - What area are you in, I know a person in the limerick area who signed on last month and their payment came through after a week. Was there a valid reason why you were disqualified a while back?? Either way, you should definately go and make an immediate appointment with the CWO. Don't be panicking, it dosen't achieve anything.


 
im in the eastern region.


----------



## liketoknow (26 May 2008)

gambitire said:


> well they claimed i wasnt genuinely seeking employment...but that was crap...i appealed but it was disallowed?


 
how could they assume you werent seeking employment!! how would they know like?
my dad was out of work recently, presented his p45 to the welfare office and received ja in two weeks, please god you will be sorted soon.


----------



## gambitire (26 May 2008)

i know im in eastern region too...this country doesnt want its people to live...ive been trying to keeep my head above water since i was dissallowed like a year ago but i jus cant do it anymore...i dont have a p45 i can give so i guess im fcuked....


----------



## gambitire (26 May 2008)

i dont have any transport,theres no local work where i live and i dont have any money to relocate for work,so i suppose im expected to go off and die somewhere quietly...dont cause a scene like


----------



## ClubMan (27 May 2008)

gambitire said:


> well they claimed i wasnt genuinely seeking employment...but that was crap...i appealed but it was disallowed?


So were you? This makes it sound like you weren't.


gambitire said:


> i dont have any transport,theres no local work where i live and i dont have any money to relocate for work,so i suppose im expected to go off and die somewhere quietly...dont cause a scene like


----------



## Welfarite (27 May 2008)

You will have to get a new decision on your current claim. You will have to supply them with written evidence of your recent efforts to get work ... and make sure they are genuine efforts, not just names of local shops who haven't advertised for emplopyees!)  

You should call to your local CWO immediately and they will pay you while you are awaiting that decision if you satisy the means test (by what you say, you should).

They is no point in ranting about the previous decision as you went through the appeal process, which is independent of SW and they disallowed your appeal thereby ageeing with the original decision. That is now over so concentrate of proving that you are satisfying the conditions on the current claim.


----------



## gambitire (27 May 2008)

in reply to clubman,have u ever been unemployed?maybe u have a nice pensionable civil service job eh?  it isn't fair to assume that i wasn't,does because i happen to live outside of major cities with no transport structure in place mean i should be discriminated against?i don't think it does...lets get more "ethnics" over and give them more of our jobs now the country is finally on its roof...i want to work and u ain't making my day by painting me as a scrounger


----------



## gambitire (27 May 2008)

and just so we're clear...i'm not insulting u...just defending myself


----------



## NicolaM (27 May 2008)

gambitire said:


> ...lets get more "ethnics" over and give them more of our jobs now the country is finally on its roof..


Please do not make offensive racially/ethnically motivated comments
Nicola.


----------



## ClubMan (27 May 2008)

Not sure what the relevance of this is but...


gambitire said:


> in reply to clubman,have u ever been unemployed?


Yes.


> maybe u have a nice pensionable civil service job eh?


No.


> it isn't fair to assume that i wasn't,does because i happen to live outside of major cities with no transport structure in place mean i should be discriminated against?


I just asked if you were genuinely seeking work. If you were not then _SW_ were correct to reject your claim since you did not meet one of the key qualification criteria.


> i don't think it does...lets get more "ethnics" over and give them more of our jobs now the country is finally on its roof...


Huh!?! 


> i want to work and u ain't making my day by painting me as a scrounger


I didn't. I just asked you to clarify some details about your original query.

If you don't want feedback on your situation then perhaps you should not post about it on a public discussion forum such as this. If you do want to post then you should read the posting guidelines (e.g. the one about personalised comments etc.) first.


----------



## gambitire (27 May 2008)

ok maybe was bit harsh but i posted looking for advice not judgement 





> So were you? This makes it sound like you weren't


makes me feel im being judged,i apolgise for any offence...im not racist just fed up


----------



## gambitire (27 May 2008)

its not my intention to make people uncomfortable,i'm just trying to get along


----------



## ClubMan (27 May 2008)

gambitire said:


> ok maybe was bit harsh but i posted looking for advice not judgement


I simply asked a straight and pertinent question. Not my problem if you bizarrely misinterpreted it as some sort of judgement!


> makes me feel im being judged,i apolgise for any offence...im not racist just fed up


So - third time lucky ... were you actually seeking employment? If not then you are mistaken here about it being "crap":


gambitire said:


> well they claimed i wasnt genuinely seeking employment...but that was crap...i appealed but it was disallowed?


----------



## gambitire (27 May 2008)

> I simply asked a straight and pertinent question. Not my problem if you bizarrely misinterpreted it as some sort of judgement!


ok misinterpretation then





> So - third time lucky ... were you actually seeking employment? If not then you are mistaken here about it being "crap":


yes


----------



## ClubMan (27 May 2008)

gambitire said:


> yes


In which case why did _SW _reject any evidence that you provided to prove that you were genuinely seeking work during the claim and appeal process?


----------



## gambitire (27 May 2008)

i don't know...there was a problem with signing dockets and stuff before like,different stuff...they made the decision like i just had to go with it...what was i gonna do...appeal the appeal?


----------



## ClubMan (27 May 2008)

gambitire said:


> what was i gonna do...appeal the appeal?


If your claim and appeal were incorrectly rejected as you seem to be suggesting then - yes. Or use their complaints process. However I still wonder if it is YOU who are mistaken and that they were correct to reject the claim?


----------



## eileen alana (27 May 2008)

gambitire said:


> i happen to live outside of major cities with no transport structure in place mean i should be discriminated against?


 
There are many people who don't drive for whatever reason but there is a public transport system in place, I admit it is poor in rural areas but if you check you should see a bus that goes to and from your nearest big town or city morning and evening. If you feel that you may need to upskill or enhance your skills while you are unemployed why not enrol for a FAS course, they pay you expenses and an allowance for doing so, some of them even pay expenses towards accommodation if there isn't a course to suit you locally and you have to move to a different centre. There are always alternatives and you really need to take a more positive and proactive attitude, negativity should not even come into the equasion neither is it fair to transfer that negativity on to people who are trying to advise you. Goodluck in your search for work and remember there is always someone worse off than you somewhere...


----------



## Maread (31 May 2008)

Hi Gambitire
I had to sign on a few years ago and was given a form to fill in the names and addresses etc of jobs that I'd applied for, to prove I was looking for work.  So I printed off e-mail correspondence with recruitment agencies, and also filled in details of jobs I applied for.  Assuming the procedure is the same these days, you need to apply on spec to local companies/businesses even if there's no jobs advertised.  That way you can genuinely say you are looking for work.
And good luck!  I'm hope a vacancy will come along in your area soon


----------



## kickme (22 Jun 2008)

I agree with gambitire - the welfare system and its cohorts are behaving like Nazis Germany. I was turned down for jsa welfare payment as I was not looking for work in their option. I did provide what proof I could. I had then to go the cwo who (behind his safety cage and cameras) give me hell of abuse. He claimed to know of me working(I wish). The cwo treating me like a dog with verbal abuse and looking at me with disgust. I remember standing in line with others waiting to see him. He just walked in, said nothing and counted us with his finger slamming his door behind him. Anyway - I had to beg for a payment. Once my jsa appeal was turned down the cwo tried to then cut me off all payments and said he never seen anyone like me. I was in a bad way then and I still have nightmares. At this stage I was on antidepressants and had back problems. Even though I did not want to - I told the cwo of this. He laughed at me in front of others and told me half the country says they have a bad back. Every week I went to him for payment I got abuse - it was hell. I could write more disturbing details– but this might bring it closer to home for my liking. This country is sick and our welfare system needs to be overhauled.  It’s a nice club for the welfare officers, cwo`s and others.


----------



## tink (22 Jun 2008)

I think that they will give you a tough enough time gambitire if they have knocked you off the list before to be honest. They will review your situation but they will be questioning how you survived during the time you were not on welfare and why you have to go on it now etc... 

How do your kids get to school and you to the shops etc if there is no transport? Is there not a local shop you could look for employment in? Is moving a possiblity? These are things you will have to consider as there is no guarantee the welfare will pay out to you... 

I feel I have to say this in support of foreign workers in this country that a lot of them are doing the jobs a lot of irish don't want to do cos they don't like the work or pay such as working in petrol stations, cleaning and so on. They have no bearing on your current situation, so please don't shift the blame on to them. 

Best of luck.


----------

